# Chrissy: "Waiting for Santa"



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Who's that on the roof?

#1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, Chrissy is gorgeous and so photogenic. Enjoy your pictures of her very much.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

beautiful pusser!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice picture(sharp)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning cat and pix!.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's another one!


----------

